# Realmfirst: Level 85 XXX



## Pacmaniacer (27. März 2010)

Huhu an alle die ne Riesen Vorfreude auf Cata haben.

Hier möchte ich Tipps und Tricks Sammeln wie man den Erfolg Realmfirst Level 85 Erreichen kann.

Meine Plan ist auf jeden fall viel Zeit und Game bei Amazon vorbestellen.
Dadurch spare ich zeit und kann früher zocken.

Was habt ihr noch für Tipps?

MfG Zulthur


----------



## Darussios (27. März 2010)

Ich würde dir nicht empfehlen, diese, in meinen Augen zweifelhafte, Heldentat anzugehen, da du wohl von allen Seiten nur Missgunst erfahren wirst, denn dann wirst du ganz schnell als Süchtling etc abgestempelt.

Lvl lieber entspannt und gelassen und genieße es.


----------



## Funkydiddy (27. März 2010)

Ich weis nicht ob es funktioniert aber man könnte ja mal probieren den Questlog mit qs aus Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone und Sholazorbecken voll zu machen und die alle dann fertig zu machen,
dann am besten am tag vorm releas beim letzten Ausloggen neben nen Paar Quest-NPC's(Da wo man die halt abgibt ^^) und beim ersten loggin wenn Cata drauf ist auffen Rechner abgeben dürfte gut ep geben denke ich.


----------



## Druidna (27. März 2010)

heiltränke menge essen etc kaufen evtl bufffood und 25 quests beenden und an dem tag abgeben


----------



## Spirmin (27. März 2010)

Und dann jammern das es viel zu einfach geworden ist zu leveln....
Lies lieber in ruhe die Quests durch.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2010)

Mach dir nen P-Server. Dann biste garantiert erster.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (27. März 2010)

Nimmm eine Rasse die auf deinen Realm sehr wenig gespielt wird. Das steigert deine Chancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (27. März 2010)

also wie schon gesagt lvl lieber langsam und entspannt weil wenn du keinen (relativ) guten pc hast könnte das auch problematisch werden, es ist nurn spiel .
Falls dus trozdem machen willst mach soviele q vorher zum abgeben eiskrone is gut glaub ich und sammel buffood, icc eq is auch net schlecht und eventuell hol die acc gebundene schultern und brust wegen des bonuses


----------



## Milleniumking (27. März 2010)

was nützt es dir das game vorzubestellen? amazon schlägt mit der post geschmeidig gegen mittag bei dir auf und die ganzen kiddis die dem saturn um 8 schon die bude eingerannt haben haben dann schon n level gemacht ;-)


----------



## CaptainCrack (27. März 2010)

Milleniumking schrieb:


> was nützt es dir das game vorzubestellen? amazon schlägt mit der post geschmeidig gegen mittag bei dir auf und die ganzen kiddis die dem saturn um 8 schon die bude eingerannt haben haben dann schon n level gemacht ;-)



ich glaube es wird sicherlich auch wieder einen "MIDNIGHT-VERKAUF" geben , das sollte der schnellste weg sein um an das Spiel zu kommen


----------



## Sergej Sch. (27. März 2010)

Ich würde die acc gebundene sachen anziehen um mehr ep zu bekommen es bringt doch was 20%mehr ep


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (27. März 2010)

soweit ich weiss gab es das Game schon bei WOTLK 1 tag vorher bei Amazon denn um 10 uhr abends damals waren schon die ersten DKs unterwegs.
Desweiteren gelten die ACC items nur bis stufe 80. Weiss da aber auch nix genaueres.

Ist es besser allein oder mit ner Grp zu sammen zu Questen?


----------



## TheCelina (27. März 2010)

1 Katze, 3 DD`s, 1 Heiler und Ini´s Rattern bis euch langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeneus (27. März 2010)

Also meine bescheidene Meinung dazu: Pfeif auf den Erfolg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was bringt es dir, als erster 85 zu sein, außer, dass du dann posen kannst(wobei das eigentlich eher aussagt: Hey, mir ist es so wichtig in einem Onlinespiel der erste zu sein, dass ich um 1:00 Uhr Morgens zum Nächsten Saturn fahre!)? zwei Wochen nach release sind das dann sowieso die meisten, und dann würdest du nur noch auffallen, wenn jemand deine Erfolge betrachtet, oder du dann im Handelschannel spammst, was nur peinlich wäre. Ich werde jedenfalls grade zum Trotz nicht powerleveln, sondern gemütlich die neue Landschaft und die neuen Kreaturen beim Questen bewundern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (27. März 2010)

Was bringt es denn der erste zu sein? Man kann alleine trotzdem keine Heros, also muss man eh auf den dritten und vierten und fünften usw warten.
Wenn man es dann aber für sein Ego braucht, hat es zumindest schonmal Suchtpotenzial. Es ist doch nur ein game, also wozu der Stress?


----------



## sam72 (27. März 2010)

ich denk da genauso. lieber langsam und mit spass leveln, als durch die gegend zu rennen, nur um als erster 85 zu sein. ich queste da lieber mit meiner freundin, und wir haben spass dabei, als mich wie ein verrückter durch die quests zu boxen. freu mich schon auf die erweiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. März 2010)

leutz chillt doch mal suchtpotential hin oder her wenn ers möchte wird ers auch versuchen Oo
also ich kann dir nur empfehlen die beste grp zusammenzustellen von den leuten die du kennst
du brauchst 3 DDs die schnell schaden machen, keine bei denen erstn ach ner zeit der dmg kommt (burst)
nen guten tank der aber auch SEHR gut schaden macht (für tankverhältnisse) und nen guten heiler der keine Manapausen braucht!


----------



## Fecsy (27. März 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mach dir nen P-Server. Dann biste garantiert erster.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieso kann man hier zum Teufel keine - (Minus)Votes abgeben? Was hat das mit nem P-Svr zu tun? Es wurde normal nachgefragt und es musste mal wieder dumm kommentiert werden *rolleyes* 

Mein Tipp.... pack dir 25quests ein, die du vorm dem Release gemacht hast, am besten noch welche, die viel EP und auch sehr nah bei Abgabe aneinander liegen. Somit sollte knapp nen ¼-½ LVL drin sein.


----------



## Funkydiddy (27. März 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn der erste zu sein? Man kann alleine trotzdem keine Heros, also muss man eh auf den dritten und vierten und fünften usw warten.
> Wenn man es dann aber für sein Ego braucht, hat es zumindest schonmal Suchtpotenzial. Es ist doch nur ein game, also wozu der Stress?



Vllt. richtet sich der TE auch nach meiner signatur, wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## PumPam (27. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gab es das Game schon bei WOTLK 1 tag vorher bei Amazon denn um 10 uhr abends damals waren schon die ersten DKs unterwegs.
> Desweiteren gelten die ACC items nur bis stufe 80. Weiss da aber auch nix genaueres.
> 
> Ist es besser allein oder mit ner Grp zu sammen zu Questen?



zu 2t such dir noch nen guten dd dann klappt das


----------



## Holoas (27. März 2010)

Lasst ihn doch einfach seinen Spaß.


----------



## Knallkörper (27. März 2010)

also den Tip mit deinem 25 quests kennste ja schon,aber vielleicht solltest du die 3-7 tage vorher machen und dann ausloggen... gibt ja dann nochmal schönen erholungsbonus+soulbound items natürlich.

P.s. viel erfolg wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## Kramatieklärher (27. März 2010)

lass es einfach lieber sein...wow ist ein spiel und kein wettbewerb bei dem man 3 tage lang ein spiel zocken muss und dabei so durch die gegnd rast das man nichts vom spiel mitbekommt.


----------



## SilentBob23 (27. März 2010)

Ich würd dir empfehlen in der Cata Beta alle Quest schon einmal zu machen damit du weißt wo sie sind und du sie auch schon kennst.


----------



## Elda (27. März 2010)

Beta spielen bis zum Umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nightwax (27. März 2010)

Tip 1: Chinesen in Keller einsperren
Tip 2: Durch Scherbenwelt Questen,bringt immerhin 10k pro quest.
Tip 3: Viel Kokain beim Händler deines Vertrauens erwerbern
Tip 4: Oben genannte Tips ignorieren und einfach spielen, da es sicher ganz andere verrückte gibt die diesen erfolg haben wollen. Diese aber erst 14-15 sind und ohne Probleme 2-3 Tage durchzocken können ohne das die Reale Welt probleme aufwirft.

Jedoch wenn du echt mit lvl 84 merken willst das einer schneller war sind oben genannte Tipps mit den 25 quests, buff food, tränke, accountgebundene Sachen tragen, aber auch eins zwei freunde überzeugen dir zu helfen, weil meistens stehen ganze Gilden hinter so erfolgsjunkies.


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Meine Plan ist auf jeden fall viel Zeit und Game bei Amazon vorbestellen.
> Dadurch spare ich zeit und kann früher zocken.



Fail. Amazon hält sich an die Bestimmungen der Hersteller und versendet daher relativ knapp.


----------



## Exitorz (27. März 2010)

transe deinen char auf nen neuen realm und spiele ihn da gechillt hoch

lg Exitorz


----------



## Wizzbeast (27. März 2010)

Sergej schrieb:


> Ich würde die acc gebundene sachen anziehen um mehr ep zu bekommen es bringt doch was 20%mehr ep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die accountgebunden shacne die es im moment gibt funktionieren nur bis LV 80, sie werden bei Cata also nicht hilfreich sein


----------



## BlackSun84 (27. März 2010)

Für mich ist das nichts, aber meine Tipps wären:

1. Nicht bei Amazon vorbestellen, weil das Spiel dann erst frühestens vormittags kommt, wenn andere mit derselben Idee schon seit halb eins spielen.
2. Entsprechende Levelklasse suchen, z.B. Jäger oder Paladin. Als Priester wird das z.B. nichts.
3. Vorher massiv informieren, um schon vorab Levelrouten etwas planen zu können.
4. Eventuell mit mehreren Leuten agieren, sprich du haust den Gegner an und deine Freunde oder Gildenkollegen machen sie nieder.

Ansonsten nicht vergessen, das Spiel auch zu genießen. Bringt ja nichts, wenn man drei Tage nach Release wieder fast 2 Jahre in seiner Heimatstadt herumsteht und nichts anderes macht als Dungeon -> Bank -> AH -> Dungeon.


----------



## nöknök1 (27. März 2010)

Amazon vorbestellen? Wie süß wenn es dir wichtig ist stehst du um 0Uhr vorm Mediamarkt, installierst es auf der nachhause fahrt bereits auf nem laptop, ziehst es auf deinen rechner, nimmst dir drei tage frei und spielst Warlock..

Anders' kannst es knicken


----------



## nöknök1 (27. März 2010)

D-D-D-Doppelpost >_>


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. März 2010)

wurde dieser schwachsinnige erfolg Realm "Klasse X" First "Rasse x" first nicht abgeschafft?

Ich mein was hat man davon? von 70 - 80 brauch man jeweils 1,5 Millionen EXP was bei einem Entspannten Leveln 1 Level pro Tag entspricht (mit Erholungsbonus) und Ohne diesen Bonus schafft man ein Halbes Level am Tag. 

denke mal für 80 - 85 werden 2 Millionen EXP benötigt und dass kann auch ne weile Dauern.

Level Lieber Entspannt und genieße die Neuen Gebiete, wer als erster 85 werden will ist in meinen Augen ein Trottel denn dann kommt wieder das Gejammer dass man nix zu tun hat und dass Addon doch wieder nur ein reinfall sei usw. 

Ansonsten du willst Tipps?

Immer in der Stadt ausloggen da der Erholungsbonus zwar eingefrohren ist aber ich wette er läuft klammheimlich trotzdem weiter, Mach 25/25 Möglichen Quests und gebe sie am Tag des Releases ab da dies einen ordentlichen EPX Boost geben dürfte, Entdecke jetzt noch nicht Komplett Nordend da es für das Entdecken der Gebiete ja auch EXP gibt

das dürfte reichen

mfg


----------



## zerre (27. März 2010)

nightwax schrieb:


> Viel Kokain beim Händler deines Vertrauens erwerbern....




mh!?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Shaila (27. März 2010)

Du tust dir nichts Gutes, wenn du diesen Erfolg anstrebst. Glaub es mir. Ich hoffe, dass es diese First Erfolge und Heldentaten nicht wieder geben wird. Finde es furchtbar, dass Blizzard auch noch so Erfolge einführt.


----------



## Carlor1337 (27. März 2010)

Ich hab mal den ersten Paladin, Menschen und gleichzeitig 80er aufm Realm getroffen. Ich hab ihn gefragt wie er das gemacht hat und er sagte dass er:

1. Schonmal 25 Qs in der Scherbenwelt gemacht hat

2. Bufffood, Tränke und Verbände dabei hatte.

3. Leere Taschen

und am wichtigsten:

4. Sich mit 2 Freunden abgewechselt hat mit dem Zocken, es zockt immer einer so dass der char 24h gespielt wird, die andern pennen oder machen was anderes.



PS: natürlich war er erholt


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2010)

Nur mal so ....
Was nützt es einem, das AddOn schon 1-2 Tage vorher zu haben,
wenn ich das AddOn pünktlich installiert habe, wenn das AddOn auch live gegangen ist?

meiner Meinung nach Nix ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe, dass es diese First Erfolge und Heldentaten nicht wieder geben wird. Finde es furchtbar, dass Blizzard auch noch so Erfolge einführt.


/sign


----------



## Elnor (28. März 2010)

Hmm jeden seins. Wenn er es machen will soll ers machen! Obs zu schaffen ist ist eine andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Quests mit 25 abgeschlossenen QUests füllen. Am besten du nimmst da auch noch Grp Quests aus Eiskrone!
-Leere Taschen und genügend Food das du Mana/Hp reggen kannst so schnell wie möglich.
-Nimm ein Heiler mit dann gehen einige Quest besonders Grp quest viel schneller


----------



## Hexer_Blood (29. März 2010)

So weit ich mich erinnere, war damals der erste lvl 80er ( Europaweit, oder sogar welterster) ein Franzose mit nem Hexer.
Zudem zwei Freunde dabei, die sich um das überleben des hexers gekümmert haben. Und der Hexer ist einfach wild durch
die Gegend und hat alles mit Flüchen belegt, was ihm übern weg lief. 
Oder so ähnlich... ^^


----------



## Mithralurh (29. März 2010)

ein netter erfolg mag das ja sein. 
hat aber auch ne üble schattenseite; kann mich noch gut an die ersten 80er meines servers damals erinnern. waren weit hinter dem ersten der welt, aber standen gut eineinhalb wochen alleine in dala, weil sie keine hero zusammenbekommen haben, geschweige denn, einen raid.

für mich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht wünschenswert.


----------



## Eox (29. März 2010)

Du solltest auf jeden fall in der Beta gespielt haben und alles genau auf schreiben.
Aber pass auf die Phishing Mails auf.


----------



## Balaur (29. März 2010)

also kA wie es mit anfang Wotlk war aber ich hab jetz Hexer twink mit erbstücken und der macht das schon auf diese weise seit er mit lvl 30 den lebensentzug hat ^^ also bei dem man pro verderbnis tick leben erhält. der ist jetz 75 und es klappt einfach super. mein teufelsjäger ist ne reinste manabatterie so das ich kein lifetap brauch und die adds rennen einen nur dumm hinterher xD mehr als 3-4 hat man eh selten da die dots ja schick ticken (alles was ich mach is nur auf den ersten und dann jeden 4-5 heimsuchung (für zusätzlich life) sonst auf alle verderbniss, instabile gebrechen und fluch der pein.
also find die methode echt genial vorallem bei killquests wo viele aufeinander hocken, einmal komplett durch und mit den letzten adds wieder zurück looten gehen^^.

denke mal als hexer ist der erfolg schon um einiges leichter als zb schurke oder warri, selbst mit mage der zwar auch alles zusammenziehen kann und dann einfrieren und bomben wirds sicher länger dauern da er dann auch erstmal reggen muss danach.

aber gut ich will den erfolg gar nicht aber tipp ist einfach auch die klassenwahl. klar gibt auch den erfolg erster mage oder erster pala auf 85 aber bei "erster lvl 85er" spielt die klasse und das beherrschen auch eine wichtige rolle denk ich.

Ich lass mir da lieber zeit zu, die mobs werde ich zwar weiterhin so niederstrecken wenn es die neuen arten zulassen aber die quest selbst oder gebiete möcht ich mir dennoch in ruhe ansehen ^^.


----------



## Orgoron (29. März 2010)

Die ganzen Realmfirsterfolge ausserhalb von Raidins sollten entfernt werden die sind eh nur mit krankhaftem Spielverhalten machbar.


----------



## Booma (29. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gab es das Game schon bei WOTLK 1 tag vorher bei Amazon denn um 10 uhr abends damals waren schon die ersten DKs unterwegs.
> Desweiteren gelten die ACC items nur bis stufe 80. Weiss da aber auch nix genaueres.
> 
> Ist es besser allein oder mit ner Grp zu sammen zu Questen?



Die Items gehen "momentan" nur bis Stufe 80, allerdings schränkt dies ja nicht den Bonus bzw die schon vorhanden Stats ein.
Die Levelanpassung reguliert ja nicht den EP Bonus sondern die Stats also sollte das mit den Accountgebunden Items ohne Probleme funktionieren.
Habe von Offizieller Seite auch noch nichts gehört, denke aber das die Items bis Cata angepasst werden.

Amazon kann ich dir auch nicht empfehlen( bei mir und meiner Freundin kam das Spiel sogar einen Tag später, ist zwar nicht schlimm aber wenn man solche Pläne wie du hat könnte es schon tierisch nerven) sondern den Mitternachtsverkauf, da haste das Spiel wenn du früh da bist als Erster in Händen.

Schönen Morgen noch...


Booma


----------



## dudubaum (29. März 2010)

Mein Tipp einfach spaß haben nich auf krank loszocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bringt dir der erste lvl85 Des Realms zu sein^^ kannst ja dan eh sogut wie nix machn da du der einzigste bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> ....
> 4. Eventuell mit mehreren Leuten agieren, sprich du haust den Gegner an und deine Freunde oder Gildenkollegen machen sie nieder.



hatt meines wissens nach bei wotl dazu geführt, dass der 1. seinen titel wieder aberkannt bekommen hat!!!

BTW meine Frau findet es gar nioch lustig wenn ich "ERSTER" schreie^^


----------



## Chrila (29. März 2010)

Hm also ich würde nicht nur wegen einer heldentag soviel zeit opfer. Was bringt das auch? dann bist du der einzige 85er und kannst keine Hc's laufen weil keiner so weit ist wie du. Dann kannst halt gold oder ruf farmen. Also mir ist sowas vollkommen egal. Hauptsache Spass am zocken ^^


----------



## Tschinkn (29. März 2010)

Chrila schrieb:


> Hm also ich würde nicht nur wegen einer heldentag soviel zeit opfer. Was bringt das auch? dann bist du der einzige 85er und kannst keine Hc's laufen weil keiner so weit ist wie du. Dann kannst halt gold oder ruf farmen. Also mir ist sowas vollkommen egal. Hauptsache Spass am zocken ^^


WoW ist ein Zeitfresserspiel. Realm 1st für Lvl 85 ist sicherlich nicht so zeitraubend wie "Der Wahnsinnige" oder andere idiotische Erfolge.

@TE. Wenn Du wirklich Realm 1st machen willst, dann mußst Du direkt auf den PTR und dort eine Max-EP-Strategie ausarbeiten. Damit mußt Du aber das Spiel auf den offiziellen Realms frühzeitig mehr oder weniger aufgeben. Sieh' zu, dass Du Gleichgesinnte findest, alleine geht das nicht. Unter 2 Wochen Vorbereitung wird das vermutlich nichts. Letztes mal waren die ersten sehr sehr gut organisiert. Eine 5er Gruppe hat 23 Stunden lang OHNE PAUSE 5er-Inis gespielt. Dabei hat der eine innerhalb der Instanz immer die Gruppe verlassen, hat alles getapt (Spontanzauber auf die Mobs) und die anderen haben die Mobs daraufhin umgehaun. Er ist dann kurz vor dem Zwangs-Port immer kurz in die Gruppe gekommen und konnte so maximale EP sammeln. Die hatten sicherlich Ersatzleute um 23 Stunden lang so durchzuspielen. Und am Ende wurde der Char gebannt. Mittlerweile funktioniert dieser Weg nicht mehr.
Ein anderer hat knapp 24 Stunden lang schnell respawnende Mobs in den Grizzlyhügeln gegrindet. Und auch die geben mittlerweile keine EP mehr. Ob auch der Kandidat einen Ban bekommen hat, weiß ich nicht. Und wieder andere haben einfach ohne Pause optimal und nach vorher ausgearbeiteter Route gequestet.
Die optimale Levelgeschwindigkeit beträgt circa 2-3 Stunden pro Level. Für "optimal" muß man allerdings eine klare Questreihenfolge und einen perfekten Weg haben.

Mit Cataclysm wird Blizzard sich viel einfallen lassen um Abkürzungen und Schlupflöcher zu eliminieren. Es führt also kein Weg am PTR vorbei. Vorher Taktik ausarbeiten und dann knallhart durchziehen - Umschwenken kostet zuviel Zeit (und EP).
Die Konkurrenz wird sehr groß sein, da du nicht der einzige bist, der auf die Idee kommt.

Vermutlich wird's deutlich leichter sein den ersten 85er Worgen oder 85er Goblin zu haben....

Für mich ist das nix - wünsche dennoch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Chrila (29. März 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Zeitfresserspiel. Realm 1st für Lvl 85 ist sicherlich nicht so zeitraubend wie "Der Wahnsinnige" oder andere idiotische Erfolge.
> 
> @TE. Wenn Du wirklich Realm 1st machen willst, dann mußst Du direkt auf den PTR und dort eine Max-EP-Strategie ausarbeiten. Damit mußt Du aber das Spiel auf den offiziellen Realms frühzeitig mehr oder weniger aufgeben. Sieh' zu, dass Du Gleichgesinnte findest, alleine geht das nicht. Unter 2 Wochen Vorbereitung wird das vermutlich nichts. Letztes mal waren die ersten sehr sehr gut organisiert. Eine 5er Gruppe hat 23 Stunden lang OHNE PAUSE 5er-Inis gespielt. Dabei hat der eine innerhalb der Instanz immer die Gruppe verlassen, hat alles getapt (Spontanzauber auf die Mobs) und die anderen haben die Mobs daraufhin umgehaun. Er ist dann kurz vor dem Zwangs-Port immer kurz in die Gruppe gekommen und konnte so maximale EP sammeln. Die hatten sicherlich Ersatzleute um 23 Stunden lang so durchzuspielen. Und am Ende wurde der Char gebannt. Mittlerweile funktioniert dieser Weg nicht mehr.
> Ein anderer hat knapp 24 Stunden lang schnell respawnende Mobs in den Grizzlyhügeln gegrindet. Und auch die geben mittlerweile keine EP mehr. Ob auch der Kandidat einen Ban bekommen hat, weiß ich nicht. Und wieder andere haben einfach ohne Pause optimal und nach vorher ausgearbeiteter Route gequestet.
> ...



Ich meinte damit das es Zeitraubend ist wenn man realmfirst werden will. Da muss man ja fast schon 24h/Tag dauerzocken. Auf den Zeitraum gesehen für "der Wahnsinnig" ist es klar das der erfolg mehr zeit braucht. nur für den Realmfirst hat man ja nur wenig tage zeit in denen man konstant immer zocken muss


----------



## Bellthane (29. März 2010)

Booma schrieb:


> Die Items gehen "momentan" nur bis Stufe 80, allerdings schränkt dies ja nicht den Bonus bzw die schon vorhanden Stats ein.
> Die Levelanpassung reguliert ja nicht den EP Bonus sondern die Stats also sollte das mit den Accountgebunden Items ohne Probleme funktionieren.
> Habe von Offizieller Seite auch noch nichts gehört, denke aber das die Items bis Cata angepasst werden.
> 
> ...



Doch. Es wurde schon von offizieller Seite erwähnt, dass man die Items nicht dazu nutzen kann, um schneller auf Lvl 85 zu kommen. Die Bonuserfahrung funktioniert nur bis Stufe 80. Zudem ist man sicher gut damit beraten, dass man sich schon mal eine gute Ausrüstung zulegt, damit halt die Mobs noch schneller fallen, da man mehr Schaden macht, als wenn man mit frisch 80 in die neuen Gebiete startet.

Es wurde auch gesagt, dass die Items vermutlich etwas später wieder nützlich werden, wenn man dann seine Twinks wieder weiterspielen möchte. Wenn man danach googlet, findet man einige Posts in denen das bestätigt wurde. Den entsprechenden Bluepost dazu finde ich jetzt aber leider nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. März 2010)

mitternachtsverkauf oder zumindest direkt morgens selber hinlaufen zum markt und dann zeit/essen bereithalten und nachts einmal so 4h schlafen

realmfirst 80 troll ftw^^


----------



## Mäuserich (29. März 2010)

Ich selbst werde es auch versuchen, wobei ich dummerweise zu gerne schlafe als das ich mir realistische Hoffnungen machen könnte...

Meine Erfahrungen vom WotLK-Start:

Mitternachtsverkauf in deiner Nähe suchen und da dran teilnehmen, vorbestellen is nur unnötige Bürokratie (es sei denn du willst ne CE) und verzögert den Kauf, genug Exemplare haben se eh da
ca. 2-3 Tage vorher frei nehmen und Tag-Nacht Rhytmus umstellen
gemütliche Zockerstation einrichten (Stuhl, Decke, Vorräte)
treibende Musik
Vorab-Infos über die Gebiete sammeln

Ingame:

wie erwähnt: maximale Quests vorbereiten
20% XP Accountklamotten
DD-Spec und T9+Gear
Gold bereit legen, bei effektiven leveln kostet looten zu viel Zeit


----------



## Isaya (29. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Meine Plan ist auf jeden fall viel Zeit und Game bei Amazon vorbestellen.
> Dadurch spare ich zeit und kann früher zocken.



Nicht ganz. Amazon liefert die Teile immer ca. 1-2 Wochen nachdem das Produkt schon in Geschäften ist.
Ist bei meinen Büchern und Spielen immer so.


----------



## Tandoori (29. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Huhu an alle die ne Riesen Vorfreude auf Cata haben.
> 
> Hier möchte ich Tipps und Tricks Sammeln wie man den Erfolg Realmfirst Level 85 Erreichen kann.
> 
> ...




Bei Amazon vorbestellen würd ich dir nicht empfehlen da es erst um ~14:00Uhr des Releasetages da sein wird. Dann geh lieber um 0:00Uhr des Tages zu Saturn und kaufs dir da


----------



## Naldina (29. März 2010)

die acountgebunden items werden nicht funktionieren wäre ja auch schwachsinn


----------



## Ångela (29. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> <br>soweit ich weiss gab es das Game schon bei WOTLK 1 tag vorher bei Amazon denn um 10 uhr abends damals waren schon die ersten DKs unterwegs.<br>Desweiteren gelten die ACC items nur bis stufe 80. Weiss da aber auch nix genaueres.<br><br>Ist es besser allein oder mit ner Grp zu sammen zu Questen?<br>


Da irrst du, den da VOR dem Spiel als DK noch der Serverdown nötig war, bei dem dann erst die entsprechenden Patches drauf kamen, konnte zu der Zeit noch kein DK rumrennen, sondenr frühestens um 1 Minuten nach Neustart

Wir hatten hier das Game schon um 22 Uhr, obwohl es bei MediaMarkt und Saturn erst um Mitternacht verkauft werden "durfte" und da ich zwei Accs und noch mehr Rechner habe, hab ich das natürlich direkt getestet, aber war ne Nullnummer.
So wird das auch bei Cata laufen, aus dem Grund kommen die Add-Ons auch immer zur Serverwartung, damit Blizzard die Server nicht häufiger als nötig runterfahren muss, denn mit jeder Minute zusätzlichem Server down schlagen bei denen Tausende Tickets ein !
Das schnellste Vorgehen hängt davon ab, ob jemand selbst an der Beta teilnehmen kann/konnte, davon wie viel zu den Quests schon hier oder anderswo geschrieben steht und von der Zeit, die man selbst zur Verfügung hat.
Auf Ysera wurde der erste 80er seinerzeit für drei Tage gesperrt, da er sich mit Hilfe von "Freunden" direkt in eine Ini begeben hat, dort alles getaggthat was rumrannte, dann haben die Leute die Gruppe verlassen und die Mobs gemetzelt, sind danach wieder in die Gruppe rein usw., man fliegt ja nicht instant aus der Ini raus.
Ähnlich wird man das also auch bei Cata machen, die am einfachsten zu killenden Mobs suchen und dann stundenlang sinnlos drauf rumkloppen, denn das ist leider immer noch effektiver, als zu Questen, da man für die Quests eben auch Zeit für die "Reise" einplanen muss.
Als frischer Gobo oder Worgen hat man daher vermutlich die besten Chancen, wenn man das so krank durchzieht, wie der Franzose damals bei WotLK ;-)
Die Frage ist auch, was Blizzard mit der "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion macht, denn wenn diese dann nicht deaktiviert ist, dann kannste das eh vergessen, dann dauert das sicherlich nur wenige Stunden und die ersten beiden sind durch.

EDIT: Die Acc-Sachen werden schon "funktionieren" nur vermutlich nicht den EP-Bonus geben ;-)


----------



## Zodttd (29. März 2010)

Naa das ist alles nichts was hier geschrieben wird, es gibt immer die Leute die alles anpullen und dann nuked die Gilde die ganzen Mobs und die wird es auf jedem Server geben da bin ich mir sicher, ohne so eine Aktion wird man das nicht schaffen Erster zu sein.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. März 2010)

Krankmelden von Arbeit/Schule (oder Ally spielen, is das gleiche), 25 Quests fertigmachen wie oben schon geschrieben und ansonsten 100 Liter Kaffee bereit haben und nen Dauerauftrag an den Pizzaservice mitsamt Wohnungsschlüssel abgeben das die dir alle 4-5 Stunden was vorbeibringen.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (29. März 2010)

lass es lieber sein. was glaubst du wohl wie viele spieler diese heldentat angehen wollen? darunter gibts garantiert welche, die alles daran setzten werden. tja, um dem entgegenzuwirken ist das pure hardcoregaming nötig, um dieses virtuelle erfolgserlebnis zu bekommen. und selbst nach all den anstrengenden tagen und schlaflosen nächten ist die enttäuschung immens, falls ein anderer einem zuvor gekommen ist.

außerdem: süchtlinge gehen mir aufm keks! it´s just a game!


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob es funktioniert aber man könnte ja mal probieren den Questlog mit qs aus Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone und Sholazorbecken voll zu machen und die alle dann fertig zu machen,
> dann am besten am tag vorm releas beim letzten Ausloggen neben nen Paar Quest-NPC's(Da wo man die halt abgibt ^^) und beim ersten loggin wenn Cata drauf ist auffen Rechner abgeben dürfte gut ep geben denke ich.



Ich hatte mein Questlog einen Tag vor Erscheinen von WotLK voll mit erledigten Quests. Eigentlich zum Goldverdienen, da ich erst zwei Tage zuvor 70 geworden war, Fliegen gelernt hab und folglich Pleite war. Aber dann hab ich sie doch erst am nächsten Tag abgegeben um mir einen kleinen EP-Puffer zu verschaffen (Realmfirst hatte ich allerdings mit meinem grünen Equip nie im Sinn). Die 25 Quests ergaben aber max 20-25% des nächsten Levels. Also doch eher gering. In der Zeit, in der ich die Quests abgegeben habe, waren viele andere schon längst auf dem Weg in die boreanische Tundra und haben mit den ersten Quests mehr EPs gemacht als ich.

Wenn du wirklich ganz fix am Start sein willst, musst du dir das Addon nebst Key wohl irgendwo aus dem Netz holen, Amazon liefert soviel ich weiß am Erscheinungstag. Egal wie schnell dein Postbote ist, andere spielen schon seit Mitternacht.
Hol dir das beste Equip was du kriegen kannst, stopf die Tasche voll mit Bufffood und Tränke, lies sämtliche Meldungen vom Testserver, such dir umgehend eine Gruppe um in Inis zu gehen.
Aber hört sich das nach Spaß an?


----------



## Tinkerballa (29. März 2010)

Fecsy schrieb:


> Mein Tipp.... pack dir 25quests ein, die du vorm dem Release gemacht hast, am besten noch welche, die viel EP und auch sehr nah bei Abgabe aneinander liegen. Somit sollte knapp nen ¼-½ LVL drin sein.



bist du dir da sicher? ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass es sehr viel länger dauern soll, stufe 85 zu erreichen. vielleicht setzt blizz das durch indem man wesentlich mehr ep für eine stufe braucht, als "nur" 1,7 mio. ep!?

und @ thread: ich werd auch ganz gemütlich durch die landschaft tingeln. da ich mit wotlk begonnen hab wow zu spielen, sind mir noch heute manche länder fremd^^ bis gestern wusste ich nichtmal, wie man nach silithius kommt xD


----------



## Laxera (29. März 2010)

hm...ich kann verstehen wenn man seinen ersten chara (falls man wie ich mehrere 80er hat) so schnell wie möglich hoch-"schieben" will um als erster die neuen Heros/Raids zu sehen (ja man muss warten bis es noch ein paar geschafft habe, aber besser unter den ersten zu sein, als zu den letzten zu gehören, oder?)




naja was kann ich empfehlen:

1. eine klasse nehmen die kaum downtimes hat und sich heilen kann (druide, priester (als schatten), schami (verstärker!), pala (alles nur net heiler - ausser du machst ini leveling extrem)...)

2. buff-food benutzen (mache im mit mini paladina im moment auch (ist 64 und hat den sprung von 50-64 in 4 tagen gemacht)), tränke bereitlegen

3. gutes equip besorgen (auch wenn neue sachen schnell besser sind, ist es doch am anfang ein toller boost z.B. T9 zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. vll mit freunden zusammen tun (ini leveling extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - solange man tank und heiler hat geht das über suchtool auch hammer schnell wo rein zu kommen)

5. epic fliegen besorgen (schneller von a nach b ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. sachen zu wow lesen (und im betatest dabei sein, wenn möglich (ich selbst war bei WOTLK dabei und wusste dann schon wo ich questen konnte und wo ich hin musste (ja damals gab es das quest-ziel-teil von blizz noch net))

7. frei nehmen

8. snacks und mahlzeiten bereitstellen (pizza machen und kalt bereitstellen (schon mundgerecht hergeschnitten), sandwiches machen, ausreichend getränke (kaffee, coke aber erst wenn man anfängt müde zu werden benutzen, net vorher ansonsten was man halt so mag) herrichten

9. telefon etc. abstellen (freunden etc. sagen das man keine zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10. vorher vielleicht net woche nicht zocken (motivation und zocklust ansammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und ja die gefahr als süchtling abgestempelt zu werden ist groß, aber:

sofern man sein leben so unter kontrolle hat und net zu übermäßigem zocken neigt, kann man sich das sicher mal leiste für 3-4 tage (länger sollten 5 lvl eig. net dauern)




mfg LAX

ps: mal sehen wann das kommt (vll mache ich das dann auch, wobei das ziel bei mir nicht ist erster zu sein, sondern nur unter den ersten 50-100 auf dem server zu sein)


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Spam entfernt


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Meine Plan ist auf jeden fall viel Zeit und Game bei Amazon vorbestellen.
> Dadurch spare ich zeit und kann früher zocken.


Ich denk am besten bestellt man es sich auf einer Seite, wo man es downloaden kann und man den CD-Key um 0.00 Uhr zugeschickt bekommt.


----------



## thedarknesshell (29. März 2010)

ich würd mit icc-euip leveln, scheiß auf die 20% bonus. Die Stats sind einfach nur schlecht. Außerdem ist die Konkurenz  wahrscheinlich zahlreich, weil es unbedingt jeder schaffen will, erster des Realms zu sein. Ich kauf mir die Collectors und level ganz normal. 

Wie haste dir das eig. vorgestellt mit dem leveln? Bsp.: Du nimmst ne Quest an, gehts zu den Mobs hin und was is? Sie sind alle down. So wirds wohl nach dem Release aussehn.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> kann man sich das sicher mal leiste für 3-4 tage (länger sollten 5 lvl eig. net dauern)


Du weisst, dass die ersten damals schon am ersten Tag 80 waren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also die besten Chancen haben wohl die, die sich Mitternachts eine holen oder übers Netz den Key, da man so direkt Nachts loslegen kann.

Ich für meinen Teil werde gechillt leveln und mir die neuen Gebiete anschauen. ^^
Und ich will eh die Collectors Edition diesmal haben! ;<


----------



## Männchen (29. März 2010)

Am Besten schleimt man sich beim Händler des Vertrauens ein, um die Erweiterung vor Release zu bekommen. Vor Releasetermin waren auf unserem Server reichlich Leute schon am Spielen und waren schon lvl 72, als die große Masse überhaupt erst spielen konnte.


----------



## bobz--kaly (30. März 2010)

Auf mein Ally server war der erste Hexer des Realms 80 nach 14 Stunden,

auf Gebrechen geskilt und 4 Heilern im Schlepptau einfach gerannt und gedottet was ihm in die quäre kamm (Heiler waren nicht in der gruppe) 2 Tage später hatte er mit seiner Gilde Serverfirst Obsi 10/25 Naxx 10 .

Dürfte also den größten Efeckt haben und in Geschwindigkeit nicht zu überbieten sein.


----------



## Lars95 (30. März 2010)

Ich werde die neuen gebiete genießen und net wie ein freak da durch


----------



## Occasus (30. März 2010)

Guck dir mal das Level-Video von Athene bei Youtube an ^^


Einfach vorher Equip und Pots bzw. Bufffood farmen
Ensidia hats so gemacht, dass die einfach die ganzen Inis bis zum Abwinken durchgemacht haben.


----------



## Snatchel (30. März 2010)

Sergej schrieb:


> Ich würde die acc gebundene sachen anziehen um mehr ep zu bekommen es bringt doch was 20%mehr ep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wette mit dir (und da bin ich mir 110% sicher) das die keine EP ab 80 geben.


----------



## Wtfomglol1993 (30. März 2010)

las dir zeit beim lvln wenn du dann als erster lvl 85 bist was willst dann machen nur in ner stadt rumlungern bis andere auch lvl 85 sind das du dann heros machen kannst 
näää währe mir zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Wtfomglol1993


----------



## Flatrian (30. März 2010)

Meine Güte! Er sieht es als herrausfodernd, der erste 85er zu sein! Wo ist das Problem?!

Jeder steckt sich im Spiel andere Ziele. Der eine das Goldcap, der Andere Achievements, der Nächste die Firstkills etc etc ...

Beantwortet ihm doch lieber die Frage und helft ihm, oder schreibt gar nichts.

Zum Thema: Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Gruppenquesten gemacht. Ich habe Tags über gearbeitet und Abends/Nachts gelevelt und war tatsächlich noch dritter DK. Okay ich hatte Beta Erfahrung. Denke aber nicht dass es einen extremen unterschied macht.


----------



## Ben123 (30. März 2010)

Nachts zocken (weil sonst könnte es überfüllt sein)
Wie athene - auf 80^^
hier is vid link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibSWooWOiO0


----------



## Gurk1 (30. März 2010)

Machs wie der erste der damals 80 war... such dir en heiler und klopp mobs


----------



## Avek (30. März 2010)

Ich weiß es von nem Freund und mit Amazon wirst du es nicht schaffen.
Du musst den Key früher bekommen damit du genau um 00:01 deinen Acc erweitern kannst. Sonst wird das nichts.

Such dir nen Händler deines Vertrauens und besorg dir den key paar Stunden vorher.

Avek


----------



## chrasher (30. März 2010)

Vergib Deine Talentpunkte zwischen den Flugrouten.
Das spart Zeit. Schließlich werden alle wieder runter gesetzt.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (31. März 2010)

Danke an alle die mir reichlich tipps geben.
Also Quests werde ich 1 Woche vorher sammeln 

Händler meines vertrauens dürfte auch nicht so das problem sein ^^

Das Levelequip denke ich nicht das es noch zählt zur not hab ich Brust und Schulter auf jeden Fall als Stoff vorrätig.
Zum Restequip wird ausreichen im moment voll t10 doch wer weiss was bis dahin noch kommt etc.

Leveln tu ich als Ele-Shamy. Kaum downtimes durch Wasserschild,Gewitter und Endloser Manatrank vom Alchi
Endloses Flask ist auch vorhanden und Bufffood wird zur not noch geangelt.

Inis kloppen oder Questen wird sich zeigen jedoch hoffe ich das ich noch ein paar verrückte aus meiner Gilde finde die mit machen um direkt Heros zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an alle die hier nicht Sinnlos rumflamen sondern verstehen das ich mir was als ziel gesetzt habe (sucht hin oder her)
Gebiete angucken kann ich mir mit meinen anderen Chars die ich leveln muss noch genug ^^


----------



## Bergerdos (31. März 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Am Besten schleimt man sich beim Händler des Vertrauens ein, um die Erweiterung vor Release zu bekommen. Vor Releasetermin waren auf unserem Server reichlich Leute schon am Spielen und waren schon lvl 72, als die große Masse überhaupt erst spielen konnte.




So ein Blödsinn, wenn Du einen Tag vorher WotLK installiert hast konntest Du einen Tag nicht Spielen weil Du eine andere Spieleversion hattest als der Server. Außerdem konnte man erst um 00:00 Uhr seinen Account erweitern, und bevor Du Deinen Account nicht erweiterst kannst Du keine EP bekommen und nicht lvl 71 werden.


----------



## Lekraan (4. April 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> Nimmm eine Rasse die auf deinen Realm sehr wenig gespielt wird. Das steigert deine Chancen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiblicher Zwerg Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (5. April 2010)

Denkst Du,das du durch diesen Titel Respekt bekommst....das Gegenteil passiert


----------



## Thufeist (5. April 2010)

Du möchtest das wirklich probieren?!
Such dir nen Kumpel und wechselt euch ab mit spielen,
Jeder spielt 12 Stunden vom Tag und hat 12 Stunden *frei* um etwas anderes zu machen.
Wenn jemand mal auf Toilette müsste sollte der andere weiter spielen..
Berechne trotz neuen Content den optimalsten und kürzesten Weg für die meisten Quests.
Laufquests auslassen, Zergquests in Massen machen..

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ohne solche Maßnahmen wirst du das glaube ich nicht schaffen,
da es genug Leute gibt die das auch probieren werden, vielleicht sogar auf einen ähnlichen Weg.


----------



## Darkdamien (5. April 2010)

game bei amazon bestellen = fail wenn du als erster 85 sein willst
bei wotlk war es so, dass die ersten schon am abend vor release in nordend unterwegs waren, wie sie´s auch immer geschafft haben, die waren schon lvl 72 noch bevor ich das amazon päckchen in den griffeln hatte. war jetz aber auch kein problem für mich, wollte eh nicht einfach schnell schnell questen.


----------



## Garnalem (5. April 2010)

- Ausgeruht sein: Schlaf dich vorher tüchtig aus, versorge dich mit koffeinhaltigen Getränken und stelle alles was du brauchst an deinen PC (Essen, Trinken usw.) 

 Keine Störungen: Stelle sicher, dass dich nicht deine Eltern, Freundin, wer auch immer stören. Stelle das Telefon ab. 

 -* Möglichst früh anfangen: Sieh zu, dass du das Spiel möglichst früh bekommst. Beim Händler deines Vertrauens bekommst du das Spiel vielleicht einen Tag früher*, auch wenn die Server noch nicht geschaltet sind. Zum Start von WotLK wurden die Server schon um 22 Uhr am Vortag gestartet und siehe da, die ersten Recken waren schon online. Ansonsten sieh zu, dass du kurz nach 0 Uhr starten kannst *(Stichwort Mitternachtsverkauf).*

 - Vorbereitung allgemein: Deck dich mit alten 80er Quests ein, mach sie fertig und gib sie erst mit dem neuen Addon ab. Räum deine Bank und vor allem deine Taschen auf. Am besten kaufst du dir vorher die 24 Platz Taschen von Haris Pilton, auch wenn sie 3k pro Stück kosten. Deck dich mit viel Bufffood, Tränken, Flasks etc ein. Nutze Ruhesteine und andere Portalmöglichkeiten optimal. Auch ein kurzer Zugriff auf die Bank wie z. B. dem Argentumkknappen oder ein Reppmount können Zeit sparen. Und deine Ausrüstung sollte möglichst gut sein und gehört high-end-verzaubert und -gesockelt.

 - Quest-Vorbereitung: Lies vorher die massigen Infos aus der Beta. Die meisten Quests usw. dürften schon auf den einschlägigen Seiten mit Lösungsweg zu finden sein. Notier dir die einfachsten und am schnellsten gehenden Quests und die besten Tipps. Und sicherlich verraten auch schon manche Foren, wo man besonders schnell leveln kann. 

 - Grindstelle: Such dir eine gute Grind-Stelle aus, wo Gegner viel EPs geben, diese schnell Respawnen, es wenig Konkurrenz gibt, die Gegner schnell und einfach zu besiegen sind und man die Gegner schnell zusammen ziehen kann (fast jede Klasse hat ne AOE-Fähigkeit) #

- Inis: Inis grinden, am besten dauerhaft im Dungeon-Finder sein. Die Ini-Guides in- und auswendig kennen, sodass du anderen Spielern KURZ erklären kannst, was der jeweilige Boss macht. Besser 2 Sätze schreiben, als Wipen.

- Klasse: Manche Klassen sind einfacher oder schneller zu spielen. Ich würde eine Hybridklasse empfehlen z. B. Vergelter-Paladin, der sich selbst heilen kann und mit seinem AOEs viele Gegner auf einmal wegbursten kann. Mit Göttlicher Bitte musst du zudem kaum reggen. Manche Klassen wie der Vergelter oder ein gut gespielter DK schaffen auch Gruppenquests alleine.

 - Teamplay: Vielleicht kennst du noch einen Freak oder sogar mehrere, die schnell leveln wollen oder dir dabei helfen wollen.


----------

